# Wireless G Belkin USB Network Adapter Problems



## Rich18144 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hey Guys!!

OK! Weird set of circumstances here guys, and I could do with a brainstorm with you guys! Follow me if you will, to the realm of the craziness...

I am trying to figure out an issue between a Belkin Wireless G USB Network Adapter and a Fujitsu Amilo M Series laptop running Windows ME (Not my PC so no attacks!! ). The first time the USB stick was installed, connected fine, but once the computer restarted, it stopped working. Infact, the computer stopped recognising that the USB stick was even the correct item, but identifies it as a Unknown Device, and wont even allow me to assign the correct drivers to it.

So what kind of things have I eliminated from the possibilities? The program is actually running, so its not like the program that controls the USB stick isnt loading. However, the program doesn't seem to load properly or completely, as none of the functions of he program or the USB stick are working.

Also, when I place a PCMIA Wireless Card in the computer in question, everything works fine, and if I try the USB stick in another computer, itworks fine...Odd, no?

OK, I think i've covered everything,but if theres any more information, ill postagain later.

Any ideas/help guys??!

Rich Allan


----------



## networknovice (Oct 27, 2005)

*Same Problem*

Rich

I have the same problem on my Toshiba laptop. The Belkin adapter worked fine initially, but when I restarted the computer the next day it didn't work at all. I've tried reinstalling but that doesn't help. I've been on with Belkin technical support, but after uninstalling, downloading a new driver, and reinstalling, the problem still isn't solved. Belkin support just told me my computer must have "some issues" and that I would have to deal with it myself. Have you had any success yet?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

USB is some funny stuff, I have had to uninstall the USB drivers and reinstall at times to fix these types of problems. On the other hand the computer is Me, I would probably prefer Windows 3.1 over Me. 

Not sure what to tell you, but since it is a laptop and has PCMCIA, I would highly suggest using a PCMCIA card, as the USB is more likely going to get damaged or broken on a laptop.

JamesO


----------



## Terrister (Apr 18, 2005)

Also if the laptop is fast enough, think about upgrading it to XP. This will solve lots of problems. Windows ME was just bad. It has all kinds of strange issues.


----------



## Changeling (Nov 7, 2005)

I've had 4 of these thigs so far. (I only need 2.) They seem to work fine initially then fail after a few days. The failed state in Win ME is as described in this tread. In XP the system sees a USB device but can't evaluate it (unknown device).

My current thinking on this is they don't like "hot plugging" under Win ME.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

If PCMCIA works, I would suggest getting a PCMCIA wireless adapter. USB keys on laptops are not good if the laptop is going to be moved with the USB key installed. More likely to get damaged or broken. You should also see a better data transfer rate with PCMCIA as compared to USB 1. 

JamesO


----------



## stevepayne (Nov 17, 2004)

PCMCIA cards are certainly more favourable over usb sticks in my opinion. I've had no-end of problems with wireless and USB sticks - what I found was that if you either plugged it in or unplugged it with the computer still on then it just wouldn't work - and never would again until a complete uninstall/reinstall of all the drivers - Even if you gone through the 'safely remove hardware' steps.

One vaguely useful thing that Win ME had was sytem restore... it may be worth a try!


----------

